# hiya



## alberybunch (Jul 8, 2008)

hi all
new to this forum 
we have an old bedford cf motorhome which me and hubby renovted.. we had to completly strip her (betsy)..  even though its sooo expensive on fuel we love her to bits,  and off on the open road...


----------



## tresrikay (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to your new site, we are a bit mad , but never sad and we welcome you to this very friendly commune.


----------



## alberybunch (Jul 8, 2008)

aww thanks for the warm welcome.. trying to find my way around...


----------



## lenny (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi and welcome,Alberybunch (strange username), we already have a couple of Beddy owners on this site, the more the merrier.


----------



## sundown (Jul 8, 2008)

alberybunch said:


> hi all
> we have an old bedford cf motorhome


hi and welcome to wildcamping
I'm sure you'll find this site very friendly and informative
PS. no-one has an old motorhome,
like a good bottle of wine they mature with age


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Trevor (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome alberybunch,
Hope you like the site happy postings and good luck.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi and welcome alberybunch,  after you have found your way around the site  you will still be finding allsorts  of useful information every time you log back in!!!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 9, 2008)

hi welcome to another beddy owner, very slowly the beddys are taking over basically cause they dont go that fast . i am suprised that you say it is expensive to run what size engine has it got mine is 2.3 petrol and i find it quite economical for such a vehicle it has a compas drifter body fitted  , i have just done a round trip of about 450 miles and only filled the tank twice near 60 quid a tank i do admit i never exeed 50 mph and i had a gallon can in reserve  mabey a good service and ignition timing also having the carb set up may help


----------



## alberybunch (Jul 9, 2008)

ohh mandrake.. thats the technical side of betsy i have not got a clue lol.. but will ask hubby and let ya know..  and we dont exceed 50 mph..lol.. only cos she cant lol...


----------



## Belgian (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi and welcome to this 'wildmadhouse'. 
Enjoy and happy postings
Cheers
Your 'foreign office' on the other side of the ditch


----------



## wigan pier (Jul 9, 2008)

howdy wellcome gooday hope u enjoy site.


----------



## alberybunch (Jul 12, 2008)

aww thank you all for the welcomes.... thanks again mandrake.. i have read your post to phil and hes gonna look into the carb and ignition timing to help her with her fuel...


----------

